
The secret Hollywood procedure that has fooled us for years - ghosh
http://mashable.com/2014/12/01/hollywood-secret-beauty-procedure/
======
gohrt
Wow. I went in expecting obvious rehash about Hollywood accounting or
Photoshop, but came out surprised to hear that full-scale video retouching is
standard practice.

What you see on the screen is a toxic lie. Do younger folks here even remember
when movie characters and movie stars actually looked like _real_ people?

